# Australian moving to Cyprus



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

My family and I are moving to Cyprus in the first quarter of 2010, well as soon as I finish renovating my house...hehe. We have two young children, 7 and 9. We're looking to settle in Paphos. I've read many helpful threads about the weather (how hot it is), about the education system and about the cost of living. However, these seem to be mostly from a UK perspective. As an Aussie, the heat doesn't bother me as it regularly gets above 40 degrees in summer, so I'm looking forward to having a summer during our winter! But I'm very interested in more information about the education system, especially when compared with the Australian system. I'm also keen to find out more about the cost of living when compared with Australia. Any information will be most appreciated. Thanks. 

Also, do they play cricket in Cyprus? I'm not holding my breath on an Aussie Rules Football league... lol

Steve


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Steve and welcome to the forum. We do have other Aussies on the forum and hopefully one or two will be able to give you a more Aussie perspective.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I can't help with the education system but there are plenty of posts on it and a sticky thread about the schooling. Also not knowing what the cost of living is like in Aus I cant give you a comparison there.
What I can tell you is there is NO cricket but every village has a football team (not aussie rules though)

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I can't help with the education system but there are plenty of posts on it and a sticky thread about the schooling. Also not knowing what the cost of living is like in Aus I cant give you a comparison there.
> What I can tell you is there is NO cricket but every village has a football team (not aussie rules though)
> ...


Cricket is played in Nicosia - there are ad hoc matches keenly played on almost every public space large enough to hold a game every Sunday rain or shine. The immigrant workers have a league and hold matches on every conceivable holiday - they're absolutely passionate about the game. The sound of leather on willow wakes me most Sundays as we live just across from a school playing field. The cricket starts at about 7:30 and doesn't finish until dusk. I expect similar matches are held in most of the larger cities /towns wherever their are enough fellow cricketers to russle up a field.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Cricket is played in Nicosia - there are ad hoc matches keenly played on almost every public space large enough to hold a game every Sunday rain or shine. The immigrant workers have a league and hold matches on every conceivable holiday - they're absolutely passionate about the game. The sound of leather on willow wakes me most Sundays as we live just across from a school playing field. The cricket starts at about 7:30 and doesn't finish until dusk. I expect similar matches are held in most of the larger cities /towns wherever their are enough fellow cricketers to russle up a field.


I have never ever seen any cricket or hard of any being played here so it goes to show we learn something every day.
I'd better not let my OH know though or he'll be looking for a team to join and at his age injuries take longer to get over. So shhhhhhh, don't tell him


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Cricket is played in Nicosia - there are ad hoc matches keenly played on almost every public space large enough to hold a game every Sunday rain or shine. The immigrant workers have a league and hold matches on every conceivable holiday - they're absolutely passionate about the game. The sound of leather on willow wakes me most Sundays as we live just across from a school playing field. The cricket starts at about 7:30 and doesn't finish until dusk. I expect similar matches are held in most of the larger cities /towns wherever their are enough fellow cricketers to russle up a field.


Thanks Kimonas. I'm keen to play cricket. If there's none in Paphos, I'd be tempted to drive to Nicosia... or start a team. Out of interest, how long would it take to drive there from Paphos?


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have never ever seen any cricket or hard of any being played here so it goes to show we learn something every day.
> I'd better not let my OH know though or he'll be looking for a team to join and at his age injuries take longer to get over. So shhhhhhh, don't tell him


When I played cricket in the Barossa Valley, we had a bloke in his 60's play for the Fours and he would bowl these very slow 'spinners' that did nothing, but he would take a bagful of wickets most weeks. None of us could figure it out! :confused2:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Thanks Kimonas. I'm keen to play cricket. If there's none in Paphos, I'd be tempted to drive to Nicosia... or start a team. Out of interest, how long would it take to drive there from Paphos?


Legally, about 2 hours. It looks quicker on the map to go over the mountains, but it's a nightmare and would take hours. The Pahpos-Limassol-Nicosia highway often gets clogged around Nicosia on weekends so it may take a bit longer than 2, but the recent bypassing of the notorious Limassol roundabouts (which Nicosians joke are 7 opportunities to rethink travelling to Limassol) has made the journey a whole lot easier and faster.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Legally, about 2 hours. It looks quicker on the map to go over the mountains, but it's a nightmare and would take hours. The Pahpos-Limassol-Nicosia highway often gets clogged around Nicosia on weekends so it may take a bit longer than 2, but the recent bypassing of the notorious Limassol roundabouts (which Nicosians joke are 7 opportunities to rethink travelling to Limassol) has made the journey a whole lot easier and faster.


It's much better now that the flyovers bypass Limassol.
We were across at Larnaca yesterday and it took us only 1hr.20mins from Paphos.
It used to be a real hassel getting through Limassol and it is now a breeze.


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

UPDATE: We are flying out mid-February!!!! We've just signed a 1500 euro/month lease for a gorgeous 3 bedroom villa, fully furnished, with sea views near St Georges, which includes garden and pool maintenance (there are more properties available there Pepps!). Our business partner has leased the house next door - so we'll have a friend immediately, which is good. The real estate agent was really nice, she put us in contact with a British expat with a daughter the same age as ours and who'll be going to the nearby public school.

Anyway, I have some further questions re cost of living (I know, another one...lol). From what I've read on this site, I'm assuming that our total monthly income after tax, 6000 euro, will be enough for a comfortable lifestyle. However, I also realise that a comfortable lifestyle is subjective. With that in mind, here are our current plans and expectations: We have to buy a car and am looking to spend around 30,000 euro (what sort of late model - 2007/2008 - cars are available at this price?). No idea about size of repayments, interest rates etc. We _need_ broadband internet for our business and _would like_ satellite tv. We would likely eat out once per week and go out for coffee most days. We love a good bottle of wine with our evening meals (do they get good Barossa wines there? Also, what are some good local varieties, both red and white? mmmm). Would also like to travel a bit (perhaps twice per year) to see Europe, as we've been geographically isolated 'down under.' While my wife runs her business, I'll be continuing my studies. I've nearly completed my Bachelor of Theology (majoring in biblical studies), so I'm relishing the chance to see significant archaeological sites, not only in Cyprus, but also the region. Cities such as Corinth, Ephesus, Colossae, Jerusalem come to mind. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> UPDATE: We are flying out mid-February!!!! We've just signed a 1500 euro/month lease for a gorgeous 3 bedroom villa, fully furnished, with sea views near St Georges, which includes garden and pool maintenance (there are more properties available there Pepps!). Our business partner has leased the house next door - so we'll have a friend immediately, which is good. The real estate agent was really nice, she put us in contact with a British expat with a daughter the same age as ours and who'll be going to the nearby public school.
> 
> Anyway, I have some further questions re cost of living (I know, another one...lol). From what I've read on this site, I'm assuming that our total monthly income after tax, 6000 euro, will be enough for a comfortable lifestyle. However, I also realise that a comfortable lifestyle is subjective. With that in mind, here are our current plans and expectations: We have to buy a car and am looking to spend around 30,000 euro (what sort of late model - 2007/2008 - cars are available at this price?). No idea about size of repayments, interest rates etc. We _need_ broadband internet for our business and _would like_ satellite tv. We would likely eat out once per week and go out for coffee most days. We love a good bottle of wine with our evening meals (do they get good Barossa wines there? Also, what are some good local varieties, both red and white? mmmm). Would also like to travel a bit (perhaps twice per year) to see Europe, as we've been geographically isolated 'down under.' While my wife runs her business, I'll be continuing my studies. I've nearly completed my Bachelor of Theology (majoring in biblical studies), so I'm relishing the chance to see significant archaeological sites, not only in Cyprus, but also the region. Cities such as Corinth, Ephesus, Colossae, Jerusalem come to mind. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Steve


Theology and philology are big in Cyprus with c60% of state teachers holding degrees in either or. Your expected income sounds very comfortable and way above average, so you should be able to afford the various things that you have planned. Cars are expensive here but you should be able to get a decent one for the money you're looking to spend. There are few decent wines on the island (so far nothing that compares to a decent Australian shiraz for example) but there are some quite acceptable table wines around that are cheap and good for quaffing with al fesco souvlaki etc. An impored bottle will set you back anything from 8-20 euros for what I was used to spending c4 euros in the UK where e.g. Yellowtail was comparatively cheap and of course like everywhere else it's possible to find specialist wine dealers that will have a fine selection at fine prices (saw a bottle of 25 year old malt for sale at 8000euros a bottle in an upmarket Cava in Nicosia the other day - needless to say I'll have to start saving!)

You're definately in the right place for archaeology as the island is stuffed full of it. Some of the key sites and personalities of the bible are represented in the archaeology, churches, chapels and shrines on the island. Of course the island is also a melting pot with key theological battles being played out from the apostolic missionariy conflict with the Jews in the first century, and a rollercoaster of Romans, Franks, latins, maronites, Byzantines, Ottomans and almost every other Christian and islamic sect variously cooperating and squabling down through the centuries to the present day. You'll love it. As an ex-archaeologist, I know my way around quite a few of the sites, so do give me a shout if you need any tips on places to visit.

Good Luck with the move!


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Theology and philology are big in Cyprus with c60% of state teachers holding degrees in either or. Your expected income sounds very comfortable and way above average, so you should be able to afford the various things that you have planned. Cars are expensive here but you should be able to get a decent one for the money you're looking to spend. There are few decent wines on the island (so far nothing that compares to a decent Australian shiraz for example) but there are some quite acceptable table wines around that are cheap and good for quaffing with al fesco souvlaki etc. An impored bottle will set you back anything from 8-20 euros for what I was used to spending c4 euros in the UK where e.g. Yellowtail was comparatively cheap and of course like everywhere else it's possible to find specialist wine dealers that will have a fine selection at fine prices (saw a bottle of 25 year old malt for sale at 8000euros a bottle in an upmarket Cava in Nicosia the other day - needless to say I'll have to start saving!)
> 
> You're definately in the right place for archaeology as the island is stuffed full of it. Some of the key sites and personalities of the bible are represented in the archaeology, churches, chapels and shrines on the island. Of course the island is also a melting pot with key theological battles being played out from the apostolic missionariy conflict with the Jews in the first century, and a rollercoaster of Romans, Franks, latins, maronites, Byzantines, Ottomans and almost every other Christian and islamic sect variously cooperating and squabling down through the centuries to the present day. You'll love it. As an ex-archaeologist, I know my way around quite a few of the sites, so do give me a shout if you need any tips on places to visit.
> 
> Good Luck with the move!


Thanks Kimonas. Cyprus sounds like an archaeological paradise. I'll have to take you up on your offer. I'll bring the wine - you bring the cheese . I'm bringing over a couple of bottles of Australian wine with me - some bottles from my Dad's winery in the Barossa and one special bottle I've been saving for a special occasion, a 1998 Grant Burge Meshach. I think moving to Cyprus is a special enough occasion . I'll need to build up a new 'stockpile' in Cyprus as there's a limit as to what I can take with me. Are there any decent wine shops in the Paphos area? Or will I have to go to Nicosia?

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Thanks Kimonas. Cyprus sounds like an archaeological paradise. I'll have to take you up on your offer. I'll bring the wine - you bring the cheese . I'm bringing over a couple of bottles of Australian wine with me - some bottles from my Dad's winery in the Barossa and one special bottle I've been saving for a special occasion, a 1998 Grant Burge Meshach. I think moving to Cyprus is a special enough occasion . I'll need to build up a new 'stockpile' in Cyprus as there's a limit as to what I can take with me. Are there any decent wine shops in the Paphos area? Or will I have to go to Nicosia?
> 
> Steve


There are plenty of good wine shops, and of course there are all the wineries. 
We love to go around and sample the wines and usually go home with a case or two.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Thanks Kimonas. Cyprus sounds like an archaeological paradise. I'll have to take you up on your offer. I'll bring the wine - you bring the cheese . I'm bringing over a couple of bottles of Australian wine with me - some bottles from my Dad's winery in the Barossa and one special bottle I've been saving for a special occasion, a 1998 Grant Burge Meshach. I think moving to Cyprus is a special enough occasion . I'll need to build up a new 'stockpile' in Cyprus as there's a limit as to what I can take with me. Are there any decent wine shops in the Paphos area? Or will I have to go to Nicosia?
> 
> Steve


If you are shipping your household goods in a container ship all the wine you can in the container. That is what we did. Unfortunately now we have another 4 cases stuck in New Jersey and no way to get it here. We have only found one Cyprus wine will like so far so any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> If you are shipping your household goods in a container ship all the wine you can in the container. That is what we did. Unfortunately now we have another 4 cases stuck in New Jersey and no way to get it here. We have only found one Cyprus wine will like so far so any recommendations would be appreciated.


Have a trip around some of the wineries and do some free wine tasting. Its a great day out (or several days if you want to get them all in) and a way of testing to find a wine you like for free.
We have found several that we enjoy at reasonable prices but as everyone has a different taste it is far better to try them out for yourself.
We have a lot of wineries in our area and still havnt got round them all. 
Kolois winery at Statos Ayios Fotios has some lovely wines and if you fancy a Sunday meze you can ring to book (you have to book as they buy fresh meat to cater for the numbers that have booked) and have a wonderful meal with all the wine you can drink in their new restaurant which sort of clings to the edge of a cliff with breathtaking views.

Veronica


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have a trip around some of the wineries and do some free wine tasting. Its a great day out (or several days if you want to get them all in) and a way of testing to find a wine you like for free.
> We have found several that we enjoy at reasonable prices but as everyone has a different taste it is far better to try them out for yourself.
> We have a lot of wineries in our area and still havnt got round them all.
> Kolois winery at Statos Ayios Fotios has some lovely wines and if you fancy a Sunday meze you can ring to book (you have to book as they buy fresh meat to cater for the numbers that have booked) and have a wonderful meal with all the wine you can drink in their new restaurant which sort of clings to the edge of a cliff with breathtaking views.
> ...


That sounds amazing! Will have to book in.


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

theresoon said:


> If you are shipping your household goods in a container ship all the wine you can in the container. That is what we did. Unfortunately now we have another 4 cases stuck in New Jersey and no way to get it here. We have only found one Cyprus wine will like so far so any recommendations would be appreciated.


Do you know if there's a limit as to how much wine you can bring in via container? Not that I have a container load (I wish). Will customs impose an import duty on wine? If I can take a fair bit, I'm going to have to go shopping in the Barossa and stock up on some favourites before I leave


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Do you know if there's a limit as to how much wine you can bring in via container? Not that I have a container load (I wish). Will customs impose an import duty on wine? If I can take a fair bit, I'm going to have to go shopping in the Barossa and stock up on some favourites before I leave


I brought 4 cases nobody asked nobody checked


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I brought 4 cases nobody asked nobody checked


I think it's worth trying. Bring Ugg slippers for the whole family too as most houses have ceramic or marble floors which are very hard and cold on the feet.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Do you know if there's a limit as to how much wine you can bring in via container? Not that I have a container load (I wish). Will customs impose an import duty on wine? If I can take a fair bit, I'm going to have to go shopping in the Barossa and stock up on some favourites before I leave


Our shipping company said wine had to be declared on the loading list and duty would be charged at something like 25p per bottle but Customs didn't actually charge the duty. I don't know why. Maybe it was because we were moving within the EU. We brought in 100 bottles without a problem.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Our shipping company said wine had to be declared on the loading list and duty would be charged at something like 25p per bottle but Customs didn't actually charge the duty. I don't know why. Maybe it was because we were moving within the EU. We brought in 100 bottles without a problem.


even if they charged it would have been worth it


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> UPDATE: We are flying out mid-February!!!! We've just signed a 1500 euro/month lease for a gorgeous 3 bedroom villa, fully furnished, with sea views near St Georges, which includes garden and pool maintenance (there are more properties available there Pepps!). Our business partner has leased the house next door - so we'll have a friend immediately, which is good. The real estate agent was really nice, she put us in contact with a British expat with a daughter the same age as ours and who'll be going to the nearby public school.
> 
> Anyway, I have some further questions re cost of living (I know, another one...lol). From what I've read on this site, I'm assuming that our total monthly income after tax, 6000 euro, will be enough for a comfortable lifestyle. However, I also realise that a comfortable lifestyle is subjective. With that in mind, here are our current plans and expectations: We have to buy a car and am looking to spend around 30,000 euro (what sort of late model - 2007/2008 - cars are available at this price?). No idea about size of repayments, interest rates etc. We _need_ broadband internet for our business and _would like_ satellite tv. We would likely eat out once per week and go out for coffee most days. We love a good bottle of wine with our evening meals (do they get good Barossa wines there? Also, what are some good local varieties, both red and white? mmmm). Would also like to travel a bit (perhaps twice per year) to see Europe, as we've been geographically isolated 'down under.' While my wife runs her business, I'll be continuing my studies. I've nearly completed my Bachelor of Theology (majoring in biblical studies), so I'm relishing the chance to see significant archaeological sites, not only in Cyprus, but also the region. Cities such as Corinth, Ephesus, Colossae, Jerusalem come to mind. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Steve


Hey happy holidays lol

So you found a property excellent !!! We go over on the 15th to find a villa were there any 4 beds you looked at that were any good ? Which agent ( pm if you can )

Take care :clap2:


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

C'mon all you people living out there... to us in the uk this is an abstract subject but you lot are living it every day.. how mutch was your milk and eggs this morning? how much for a french stick? some feta cheese? how much is a litre of olive oil? how much is 500g of fusili pasta? how much is a pot of antipasta sauce? how much are breaded chicken brests?

or are you all so rich that you dont concern yourselves with filthy money and meave it to the staff?;-)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> C'mon all you people living out there... to us in the uk this is an abstract subject but you lot are living it every day.. how mutch was your milk and eggs this morning? how much for a french stick? some feta cheese? how much is a litre of olive oil? how much is 500g of fusili pasta? how much is a pot of antipasta sauce? how much are breaded chicken brests?
> 
> or are you all so rich that you dont concern yourselves with filthy money and meave it to the staff?;-)


Sorry but I find your remarks offensive. We are certainly not rich nor do we have staff to do our shopping for us and very few expats do.

As my husband and I both have wheat and dairy intolerances we don't buy most of the items you mentioned and to be honest we do not get hung up about prices of the things we do buy. We need them so we buy them. End of.
What we have found is that we can more easily get wheat free and dairy free products here than we could in the UK and we do a lot of baking as we can get decent gluten free flours here unlike in the UK, so this keeps our costs down and enable us to actually enjoy some of the things we cannot have in the UK.
But please do not assume that everyone who lives here stinking rich, this IS NOT the case.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeebo said:


> C'mon all you people living out there... to us in the uk this is an abstract subject but you lot are living it every day.. how mutch was your milk and eggs this morning? how much for a french stick? some feta cheese? how much is a litre of olive oil? how much is 500g of fusili pasta? how much is a pot of antipasta sauce? how much are breaded chicken brests?
> 
> or are you all so rich that you dont concern yourselves with filthy money and meave it to the staff?;-)


If you are so overly concerned about prices why don't you visit and check it out for your self before you actually move?

So much depends on your lifestyle. For instance I would never buy breaded chicken breasts or ready made pasta sauce. Also where you live and where you shop. Nicosia is more expensive than Larnaca or Paphos. Whithin Nicosia you can shop at Alpha Mega and pay double what you would at Athienitis. We go to the farmers market every Saturday and get our eggs and veggies for the week for no more than 50e (we are pretty much vegetarians and we are a household of 6). A bottle of 1.5lt of milk in Nicosia is 1.78e at Carrefour and 1.5 at Athienitis. Chopped meat (beef) at Carrefour is about 5e per kilo but if you like a leaner hamburger then you'll have to pay more. I don't know about the olive oil as my husband is from Sparta Greece and so we have our own and one little in this house wouldn't last more than a couple of days.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Sorry but I find your remarks offensive. We are certainly not rich nor do we have staff to do our shopping for us and very few expats do.
> 
> As my husband and I both have wheat and dairy intolerances we don't buy most of the items you mentioned and to be honest we do not get hung up about prices of the things we do buy. We need them so we buy them. End of.
> What we have found is that we can more easily get wheat free and dairy free products here than we could in the UK and we do a lot of baking as we can get decent gluten free flours here unlike in the UK, so this keeps our costs down and enable us to acutally enjoy some of the things we cannot have in the UK.
> ...


Veronica,

what flours can you use for a gluten free diet? I believe this is something that is bad for everyone (according to Chinese medicine) and so I would like to see if we could minimize it, especially for the kids.

thanks
Dina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Veronica,
> 
> what flours can you use for a gluten free diet? I believe this is something that is bad for everyone (according to Chinese medicine) and so I would like to see if we could minimize it, especially for the kids.
> 
> ...


Hi Dina,
There are quite a few flours available which are suitable but the ones we use most as we find they give the best results with cakes and biscuits etc are rice flour and maize meal (the fine one).

We also stick to goats and sheeps cheese and you can buy lactose free cheeses in most supermarkets such as edam, tilsit, gouda.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Zeebo I think you are totally out of order with your post

You ask questions and people answer there is no need to be abusive

I have been an expat for 15 years and believe me you need to be made of stern stuff to begin a new life in a new country and you need all the help you can get when first settling in

Take peoples advice and help but dont throw it back in their faces or they won t help you

You should coem to Dubai lol


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

theresoon said:


> even if they charged it would have been worth it


Exactly how we saw it! We wanted to drink the wine so we bought it and were happy to pay within reason.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I am closing this thread as it seems that the discussion has moved off topic. 

Steve, you are welcome to continue discussing the subject of an Aussie moving to Cyprus please start a new thread.

Best regards
BabsM


----------

